# Crossing from Spain into France



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi. 
Has anyone used the N-125 and N-230 through Viella in February please, all information gratefully received. I've used other routes and thought I'd try this instead. 
Thanks.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 27, 2018)

Going the other way through Andorra, I got a right going over by the Spanish Customs looking for Smuggled GOLD and cigarettes,  if you come the other way at Biarritz  you  may be stopped by the French customs looking for Cigarettes, funny smelling ones from Morocco or the bits to make them.   I do not understand the Gold bit as you are VERY liable to end up being scammed  with a block of gold covered Tungsten which weighs almost the same and is the basis of most bullion bars sold to  punters, never buy any unless you can drill a hole through it with a battery drill, if it doesn't go then it is a tungsten block.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jan 31, 2018)

Gold isn't taxed, so why would you need to buy it in a duty free zone?


----------

